# Board Bag



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

For spring break I'll be flying out west for my first time and I'll need a good board bag. Anyone have any recommendations? Is padding really needed? Should I really worry about the luggage handlers messing up my board?

I'm kinda tight on money at the moment so I was thinking about this: Burton Space Sack from Dogfunk.com


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

sparty said:


> For spring break I'll be flying out west for my first time and I'll need a good board bag. Anyone have any recommendations? Is padding really needed? Should I really worry about the luggage handlers messing up my board?
> 
> I'm kinda tight on money at the moment so I was thinking about this: Burton Space Sack from Dogfunk.com


i'd most definitely recommend padding if you're flying out. i've read on a previous thread that some pack their boards in clothes before having it checked. give it the best chance of arriving unscathed.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Id find a dakine, specially since your flying (?). They make bags, that's what they started doing and they know what they're doing. Plus, their bags have a liftime warranty against normal wear and tear. Don't light the bag on fire, but if anything brakes randomly over time, they'll send you a knew one, or an updated version of what you have if yours was discontinued or updated.

I second packing in clothes thingy, that sounds like a good idea, can't be too careful.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Padding is a must if you don't want a shredded bag. Baggage handlers don't care what you have.


----------



## kyle16 (Jun 29, 2008)

When I get another board bag, I will get one with some padding, but when I took my board on a plane last, what I did was I took a lot of my clothing and stuffed all around the board, edges included. I didn't put any of my outer layers in the bag just because I didn't want to risk cutting into the waterproof layers of the clothes, but I stuffed pretty much everything else around it. Nothing really happened to my clothing at all. Just as a word of warning if you do it this way, make sure to pad the bottom of the board well, because I got a couple small indents on the bottom.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

just fed ex it to where youre going


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

don't forget to add a sleeping bag around all the layers of clothing =)


----------

